# Probleme avec GMAIL



## JPD (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous.

Depuis 2 jours Mail n'arrive plus a recuperer mes mails d'un compte GMAIL.

J'ai ce message d'erreur (j'arrive pas a inserer une image).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h72ifqd10lspem5/alerte.jpg

Comment corriger ca...


----------



## ThibaudC (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Avec GMAIL, le protocole POP ne peut fonctionner uniquement si l'option est activée au niveau de votre compte GMAIL (depuis l'interface Web, donc).

Il faudrait donc commencer par vérifier qu'aucune modification n'a été effectuée (on ne sait jamais), et le cas échéant (ré)activer le protocole POP (http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=13273), puis réessayer depuis Mail.


----------



## JPD (5 Novembre 2012)

ThibaudC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec GMAIL, le protocole POP ne peut fonctionner uniquement si l'option est activée au niveau de votre compte GMAIL (depuis l'interface Web, donc).
> 
> Il faudrait donc commencer par vérifier qu'aucune modification n'a été effectuée (on ne sait jamais), et le cas échéant (ré)activer le protocole POP (http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=13273), puis réessayer depuis Mail.




Merci.

J'ai bien verifie que le protocol POP etait active. Ca n'a rien change.
J'ai cree un compte en IMAP comme conseille par Google et ca ne marche pas non plus.

J'ai l'erreur "la connection a expire".


----------



## ThibaudC (5 Novembre 2012)

La configuration du compte (Ports utilisés, etc) a été laissée par défaut (configuration automatique de l'App Mail), ou vous avez modifié des éléments ?

Sur mon Mac, j'ai également une @gmail sur Mail, et la connexion en IMAP marche très bien lorsque les réglages sont effectués par défaut.

Depuis Mail, allez dans les options de l'App (CMD + ,), dans l'onglet "Comptes", dans la colonne de gauche, sélectionnez le compte en question. Assurez-vous que chaque champ soit correct. 

Dans "Serveur de réception", doit être inscrit "imap.gmail.com".
Retapez Nom d'utilisateur et Mot de passe, on ne sait jamais.

"Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : GMAIL" (liste déroulante)

"Certificat TLS : Aucun"

Onglet Avancé : 
"Préfixe du chemin IMAP : -vide-"

"Port : 993" / Cocher "Utiliser SSL"

"Authentification : mot de passe" (liste déroulante)

Cocher "Utiliser la commande IDLE"

Cette config fonctionne chez moi...


----------



## JPD (5 Novembre 2012)

ThibaudC a dit:


> La configuration du compte (Ports utilisés, etc) a été laissée par défaut (configuration automatique de l'App Mail), ou vous avez modifié des éléments ?
> 
> Sur mon Mac, j'ai également une @gmail sur Mail, et la connexion en IMAP marche très bien lorsque les réglages sont effectués par défaut.
> 
> ...



Tout pareil mais j'ai toujours l'erreur sur le port 993.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2012)

ThibaudC a dit:


> La configuration du compte (Ports utilisés, etc) a été laissée par défaut (configuration automatique de l'App Mail), ou vous avez modifié des éléments ?
> 
> Sur mon Mac, j'ai également une @gmail sur Mail, et la connexion en IMAP marche très bien lorsque les réglages sont effectués par défaut.
> 
> ...



Serveur d'envoi : smtp.gmail.com:_adresse mail_


----------



## JPD (5 Novembre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Serveur d'envoi : smtp.gmail.com:_adresse mail_



J'ai ca aussi et ca ne fonctionne pas.

et de toute facon le smtp sert a envoyer des mails pas a les recevoir...

A priori j'ai pas modifie mes parametres et ca marchait.

Ca ne marche plus depuis debut Novembre.


----------



## JPD (5 Novembre 2012)

Ca y est c'est regle...

Ce n'etait pas un probleme de Mail.

Mais le pare feu du routeur etait modifie avec un filtrage en sortie qui devait empecher la connection...

Je me suis appercu que MSN avait aussi des problemes pour se connecter, ca m'a aiguille vers des problemes de reseau...

Merci de ton aide.


----------

